# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Fotos subaquáticas

## ClaudioMendes

Bom a dia a todos,

Sou novo cá no forum e como vi que nesta área costuma colocar as fotos que tiram deixo aqui o endereço da minha página pessoal onde podem encontrar várias fotos que já tirei.
Não as coloco aqui porque são várias dezenas.
Por isso, se as quiserem ver passem por:

www.claudiomendes.com


Cumprimentos a todos.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Bom a dia a todos,
> 
> Sou novo cá no forum e como vi que nesta área costuma colocar as fotos que tiram deixo aqui o endereço da minha página pessoal onde podem encontrar várias fotos que já tirei.
> Não as coloco aqui porque são várias dezenas.
> Por isso, se as quiserem ver passem por:
> 
> www.claudiomendes.com
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos.


Olá Cláudio,

Não consigo aceder à página do link, não sei se é só comigo?

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Também não consigo... :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom a dia a todos,
> 
> Sou novo cá no forum e como vi que nesta área costuma colocar as fotos que tiram deixo aqui o endereço da minha página pessoal onde podem encontrar várias fotos que já tirei.
> Não as coloco aqui porque são várias dezenas.
> Por isso, se as quiserem ver passem por:
> 
> www.claudiomendes.com
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos.


 :Olá: Viva Claudio
Não se consegue aceder ao site que nos indicas. Sugeria que colocasses as fotografias na galeria Reefforum porque além de a estares a enriquecer com a tua partilha, é uma das galerias mais consultadas nos motores de busca mais populares. 
Para colocares fotografias na galeria o seu tamanho deverá ser 800x600 e tens aqui explicação de como o fazer. Se tiveres vídeos que não excedam 7MB, poderás pedir a um moderador/administrador para os carregar e colocar em teu nome.

Deves colocar as fotografias aqui *Fotografia Subaquática* 

Galeria

Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## ClaudioMendes

Tenho pena que não consigam aceder ao meu site, eu consigo sem qualquer problema. O site é em flash, por isso só se não tiverem o flash reader.

Quanto a colocar na galeria diz la que o tamanho máximo é 150K mas não tenho fotos tão pequenas, por isso terá de ficar par uma próxima para quando tiver tempo de redimensionar as várias dezenas de fotos.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Tenho pena que não consigam aceder ao meu site, eu consigo sem qualquer problema. O site é em flash, por isso só se não tiverem o flash reader.
> 
> Quanto a colocar na galeria diz la que o tamanho máximo é 150K mas não tenho fotos tão pequenas, por isso terá de ficar par uma próxima para quando tiver tempo de redimensionar as várias dezenas de fotos.


Viva,

Já consegui aceder ao site, utilizei o browser "Mozilla Firefox", gostei das fotos mas acho que o acesso a algumas fotos está a falhar, pelo menos da forma como pude observar, é que ao clicar nas fotos em miniatura para proceder à ampliação nem todas apareceram, de qualquer modo parecem fotos profissionais e nadar perto daqueles tubarões é obra.
Os vídeos estão espectaculares.
Parabéns pelo site.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tenho pena que não consigam aceder ao meu site, eu consigo sem qualquer problema. O site é em flash, por isso só se não tiverem o flash reader.
> 
> Quanto a colocar na galeria diz la que o tamanho máximo é 150K mas não tenho fotos tão pequenas, por isso terá de ficar par uma próxima para quando tiver tempo de redimensionar as várias dezenas de fotos.


 :Olá: Viva
Basta que reduzas as fotografias ao formato 800x600 e graves com qualidade média no adobe photoshop que já ficam no tamanho certo. Para os videos que não tiverem mais de 7MB podes me enviar por e-mail que eu carrego-os.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Eu uso o Mozilla Fire Fox como navegador e não é facil entrar to teu site, mas la consegui finalmente. Além de não ser facil e provavelmente devido ao flash, é muito lento, seja como for as imagens são de facto muito interessantes e assim coloco aqui uma que tive de copiar em print screen porque mais uma vez o flash não facilita as coisas. Esta fotografia fica carregada na tua galeria aqui no reefforum. Posso te ajudar progressivamente a carregar fotografias e vídeos, sendo que os videos não podem exceder 7MB, se quiseres. 



Tens assim uma fotografia agora na tua galeria. Obviamente que ficaria melhor se não tivesse resultado de print sreen, mas foi o que se pôde arranjar, o flash não ajuda nada.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva de novo
Estive a ver um dos vídeos e também é muito interessante, mas como disse anteriormente, leva muito tempo a carregar, mais uma vez o flash a atrapalhar.
Aproveitei para colocar mais uma fotografia tua na tua galeria aqui do refforum e mais uma vez teve de ser em Print Screen, mas dá para apreciar.



Tens agora duas fotografias tuas na tua galeria.
Se quiseres ter mais, diz que te ajudaremos/ajudarei o melhor possível no tempo que tivermos/tiver disponível. Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## ClaudioMendes

Obrigado pelos comentários, realmente eu sei que o site é bastante pesado mas preferi criar um site pesado que até demora a abrir as imagens mas ficar com qualidade de imagem.

Miguel Correia, as fotos não são profissionais, longe disso.  :Coradoeolhos:   Mas o Photoshop faz milagres. Nadar com tubarões é algo de extraordinário. Esses tubarões são Oceânicos Pontas Brancas e alguns eram bichinhos para 2m  :SbRequin2:  

Pedro Nuno Ferreira, não é o flash que faz o site lento, o problema é que os ficheiros são grandes e demora a carregar, mas depois de estar carregado fica bastante rápido. Eu quando tiver algum tempo eu irei colocar as imagens de acordo com as normas da Galeria e depois farei o upload.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O site tá muito fixe, mas coloca mais fotos...
Agora o vídeo que nadas com o tubarão de pontas brancas oceânico está brutalll...ainda por cima que esse é dos tubarões mais agressivos e perigosos...
Continua, com o site, que vais muito bem...Abraço...

----------


## ClaudioMendes

Filipe Pacheco, Obrigado pelos comentários mas tenho que dizer que o vídeo não fui eu que o fiz. O vídeo é da viagem e foi feito pelo Cláudio Magalhães (aparece nalgumas fotografias com um fato preto e de câmara na mão) e eu só o coloquei no site. Créditos pelo vídeo e montagem não me podem ser atribuídos.
Eu também estou lá a nadar com eles mas só tirei as fotos.
Os Longimanus (oceânicos pontas brancas) não são de todo os mais perigosos nem agressivos, principalmente os do Mar Vermelho que estão mais do que habituados aos mergulhadores.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Genial!!!




Parabéns

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Cláudio
Aqui vão mais cinco fotografias, todas obtidas em print screen, e por este andar quando fores colocar fotografias já cá estarão todas ou quase todas :SbSourire: ...seja como for e mesmo que fiquem repetidas, devem ser colocadas e seguramente ficarão melhor do que as obtidas por print screen

Cromis viridis e Acropora - Mar Vermelho


Dendronepthyia sp. - Mar Vermelho (um coral não fotossintético ainda difícil de manter...mas isto há-de mudar :yb665: ...magnifico)
Já agora, por que profundidade o fotografaste :SbQuestion2: Estava invertido e em zona de corrente forte :SbQuestion2: 


Millepora (Coral de Fogo) & Nepthea - Mar Vermelho


Nepthea & Paracirrhites fosteri - Mar Vermelho


Taeniura lymna - Mar Vermelho


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## ClaudioMendes

Boa tarde a todos,

Já consegui colocar as fotos na galeria. Tive que editar as já existentes porque não encontrei nenhuma maneira de as eliminar. Desde já as minhas desculpas a quem já as tinha colocado lá e até comentado.

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...00/ppuser/6106

Quando tiver mais algum tempo coloco aqui os links para as imagens.

Todos os comentários são bem vindos  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Já consegui colocar as fotos na galeria. Tive que editar as já existentes porque não encontrei nenhuma maneira de as eliminar. Desde já as minhas desculpas a quem já as tinha colocado lá e até comentado.
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...00/ppuser/6106
> 
> Quando tiver mais algum tempo coloco aqui os links para as imagens.
> 
> Todos os comentários são bem vindos


 :Olá: Viva Cláudio
Já procedi às alterações para que os post não percam a sua coerência. Não deves apagar ou editar fotografias porque corre-se o risco de tirar sentido a um post ou tópico que até pode não ser nosso mas estarem a usar uma das fotografias disponíveis na galeria. Neste caso o que pretendeste foi melhorar as fotografias e como não sabias que não se pode apagar, editaste, mas já está corrigido com os códigos que criaste. Publica agora também as demais fotografias que já colocaste entretanto na galeria e se necessitares de ajuda ou quando tiveres dúvidas como aconteceu com a edição das fotografias que não conseguias apagar, pergunta a um moderador ou membro da equipa RF que te ajudaremos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## ClaudioMendes

Sem mais demoras cá estão as fotos:

Maldivas 2006

----------


## ClaudioMendes

Mar Vermelho 2007

----------


## ClaudioMendes

Mar Vermelho 2007 (cont.)









































Agora fico a aguardar mais comentários.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Claudio estão exelentes as fotos, já agora, diz outros locais no mundo em que mergulhaste.
E se puderes posta as fotos...

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## ClaudioMendes

> Olá Claudio estão exelentes as fotos, já agora, diz outros locais no mundo em que mergulhaste.
> E se puderes posta as fotos...
> 
> Abraço


Boas, 

Para já foi só Maldivas (Lua de Mel) e Mar Vermelho (Liveaboard). Para além destes destinos so Ogrove (Espanha) e Matosinhos, mas destes locais não tenho fotos. Só faço mergulho à 3 anos.

----------

